# C:&#92;Programme&#92;InstallShield Installation Information &lt;- löschen?



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2006)

*C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information <- löschen?*

Wofür ist der Ordner C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information ganz genau. Werden da nur temporäre Dateien abgelegt?
Uninstall-Infos hat man ja auch noch unter Windows\$NTUninstaller

C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information
belegt bei mir inzwischen einiges an Speicher. Kann man da bedenkenlos löschen?


----------



## memphis76 (21. August 2006)

*AW: C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information <- löschen?*

Hab vorhin was im Netz gefunden betreffend des Ordners:

Im Verzeichnis _C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information_ werden alle De-Installationsroutinen der Programme abgelegt, die mit Installshield installiert wurden. Werden diese gelöscht, kannst Du die Programme nicht mehr deinstallieren

Stand sinngemäß so auf bislang drei unterschiedlichen Seiten.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Dumbi (21. August 2006)

*AW: C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information <- löschen?*



			
				memphis76 am 21.08.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vorhin was im Netz gefunden betreffend des Ordners:
> 
> Im Verzeichnis _C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information_ werden alle De-Installationsroutinen der Programme abgelegt, die mit Installshield installiert wurden. Werden diese gelöscht, kannst Du die Programme nicht mehr deinstallieren
> 
> ...


Das stimmt so, deshalb sollte man die Dinger auch in Ruhe lassen. Ich hab nur von ein paar Einzelfällen gehört, wo das Löschen des betroffenen Ordners Probleme mit dem Installieren/Deinstallieren des entsprechenden Programms behoben hat, ansonsten kann (bzw. sollte) man die einfach links liegen lassen.

_edit: Irgendwie hört sich mein zweiter Satz... seltsam an.  _


----------



## memphis76 (21. August 2006)

*AW: C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information <- löschen?*

@Dumbi: Jetzt hast Du mein Edit zerstört!!     gut, dass ich so etwas vorausgesehen und es vorher kopiert habe  also hier nochmal:

_Edit:_ Woanders habe ich gerad gelesen, dass es sogar ratsam ist, den Inalt des Ordners ab und an zu löschen. Siehe dazu auch diesen Thread sowie die Info auf Windows Tweaks.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2006)

*AW: C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information <- löschen?*



			
				memphis76 am 21.08.2006 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> _Edit:_ Woanders habe ich gerad gelesen, dass es sogar ratsam ist, den Inalt des Ordners ab und an zu löschen. Siehe dazu auch diesen Thread sowie die Info auf Windows Tweaks.


Ja, was nun? Erst soll man nicht und dann soll man es machen?
Außerdem habe ich in dem Verzeichnis deutlich weniger Einträge als im Menü Software.


----------



## memphis76 (21. August 2006)

*AW: C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information <- löschen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.08.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst soll man nicht und dann soll man es machen?


Stand eben auch ein wenig auf dem Schlauch und hatte noch keine Zeit, mir das durchzulesen - werd es aber später machen. Wollte Dir aber diese "Neuigkeit" nicht vorenthalten.

Muss jetzt auch gleich weg und bin heut Abend wieder da. Meld mich dann, wenn ich Näheres weiss ... bis später dann.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## onliner (21. August 2006)

*AW: C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information <- löschen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.08.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür ist der Ordner C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information ganz genau. Werden da nur temporäre Dateien abgelegt?
> Uninstall-Infos hat man ja auch noch unter Windows\$NTUninstaller


Hier legt ein Programm explizit seine eigenen Infos zur de-Installation UND Konfiguration ab, wie z.B. Ini-Files, CAB u.s.w.



> C:\Programme\InstallShield Installation Information
> belegt bei mir inzwischen einiges an Speicher. Kann man da bedenkenlos löschen?


Das wird sich in Zukunft nicht ändern, wenn du wiederum z.B. Tools installierst die in Ihrer Installation diesen Pfad zur De-installationroutine das drin haben.

Das ganze hatt einen "eigentlich" , was nicht immer zutritt, ein Grund das die Programme sich nicht unnötig im Windowspfad sich einnisten. Man versucht dadurch eine Saubere de-installation zu schaffen. Deswegen gibt es eben solche Tools wie Tweakinfo oder Regseeker oder wie auch immer diese doofen kleinen helferlein sich schimpfen lassen, um zu sehen was an der Registrie verändert worden ist.

Um aufn Punkt zu kommen :

*Finger wech von den Inhalten der Pfade* 

Gruß
onliner
Edit: achja..wenn du ein Tool installiert hast oder ein beseonderes Programm  , bei mir war es mal *grübel* auch ein Registrieprogramm, das ich nach einer Zeit wieder deinstallierte. 
Da kamm dann eine Info das die Dateien, reg..blabla.ini und C:\Programme\InstallShield\reg <-- Ordner nicht gelöscht werden konnten weil sie in verwendung waren. Ganz einfacher Grund , man musste den PC neustarten und durch den InstallShield was durch das Programm im laufen war sich selbst löschen lassen.
Drum muss man eben den PC neustarten bei gewissen Anwendungen.


----------

